# Pressure Washer Forsale/ Location Dc Metro Area



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

3700 psi 4gpm pressure washer for sale 1.5 years old $350 "this washer *does not* have wheels it was trunk mounted" Wheels are $45 at NT

This same hose reel with 150 ft of hose on it. $100 http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...5603_200335603


15 gallon chem tank with a brand new High-Flo pump, 120ft hose and reel $50

If you complete decks I have a paint sprayer I will sell with pressure washer for $25

*Pics can be emailed.*


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

can you send me the pics?

[email protected]

thanks,

john


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> can you send me the pics?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Sold


----------

